# Nick Names



## Tha_Blur (Jun 4, 2002)

What are your nicknames or any cool nick names where you ball, my nick name is "Tha Blur" cuz im quick wit tha ball and its a blur, i like the name Hot Sauce, you know, from the And1 mixtapes, anyway post nicknames


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

rodman-i rebound like him despite guys being so much bigger than me


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Some used to call me the "unibomber" cuz I like to shoot from like 30 feet out with decent success. Hey I didnt choose the nickname so dont make fun:no: 
come to think of it,, dam I feel like ballin right now!!


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

They call me Dr Funk cuz ill go crazy and do stuff that even i cant believe i just did. Sometimes ill "bring out Dr Funk" as a joke, but things always get better for me after that, hmm


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Well, mine isn't a cool name.

Mine came about by accident this year when I went up to block a shot under the rim and somehow, got tangled in the net, dislodging my front tooth in the damned net.

Well, later that week we were watching Boston-Philly game and they wer etalking up Paul Pierce as 'The Truth' and as I had just had my tooth put back in a few days earlier, my smart-alec friend thought that naming me 'The Tooth' was funny.

It kind of stuck to the point where now when I score I tell people that they can't handle 'The Tooth'


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

They call me "The Poet", because when I play it's like poetry in motion.





No actually I'm called the Poet because I really am - a poet! :laugh:


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!!! The tooth, thats great man! Jeez, thats gotta suck getting tangled in a net!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> LMAO!!! The tooth, thats great man! Jeez, thats gotta suck getting tangled in a net!


Certainly didn't tickle


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Mine's "Big Whiskey." It's a football nickname, and I only play basketball with football players, really. More on my level of competition! No great story behind it... I actually have no idea how it came about. But on the court, I act like a football player named Whiskey... some basketball player tries to show me up, I get the ball, charge down the lane, put them on their back, make a little layup, and throw 'em about ten feet across the floor next time they get the ball. You guys don't think I cheat or play dirty, do you?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CoolHandLuke *
> Mine's "Big Whiskey." It's a football nickname, and I only play basketball with football players, really. More on my level of competition! No great story behind it... I actually have no idea how it came about. But on the court, I act like a football player named Whiskey... some basketball player tries to show me up, I get the ball, charge down the lane, put them on their back, make a little layup, and throw 'em about ten feet across the floor next time they get the ball. You guys don't think I cheat or play dirty, do you?


I hate playing against guys like you!!!:laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs Big Toe*
> Well, mine isn't a cool name.
> 
> Mine came about by accident this year when I went up to block a shot under the rim and somehow, got tangled in the net, dislodging my front tooth in the damned net.
> ...


I wish I could get up that high


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

They call me the Antelope because of the way I drive to the net.:yes:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*they call me*

Hotshot.......................i think you know why.........................


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> lol, Penny.
> 
> I remember when all the geeks watching in my school gym, come on.. What did I do? It was just a little hesistation to freeze the man and went for a layup and then "Penny in his pime?" lol..


I am lost


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Bone Collector......because i collect bones Ankles,knees,fingers all that


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KABI *
> 
> 
> I wish I could get up that high


OK, I'll come clean. I was playing on a 9' ring when that happened


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> OK, I'll come clean. I was playing on a 9' ring when that happened


Oh :laugh: Don't worry everybody occasionally likes to feel big and pull out crazy dunks on a low net, myself included


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

well they call me DUnleavy because i look just like him a lil bit and i shoot like him. But for my gus macker tourny.our team name was atm because we be cashing


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Dude!*

My initials are ATM!

LMAO :laugh:

Don't start... I've heard 'em all

:laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Dude!*



> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> My initials are ATM!
> 
> LMAO :laugh:
> ...


That is awesome :laugh:

I wish mine made sense :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yo*

My homies call me the Basket weaver
 because I got mad skills baby!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Yo*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> My homies call me the Basket weaver
> because I got mad skills baby!



Or because you make baskets


----------



## Batman (Jun 22, 2002)

Batman, because of the way i hunt down the basket with a vengeance! not really.:|

i've heard someone say to me, "I'm gonna climb Mount Andrew!"
because where i live, there isn't one person who's walked onto that court who's shot i haven't blocked. im the shot blocker supreme in my house! the dude said what he said because he dreams of one day schooling his dad.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Yo*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> My homies call me the Basket weaver
> because I got mad skills baby!



ahahahahhaa :laugh: :laugh: basket weaver? man i feel sorry for you!

jks


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Beats me...Everybody just calls me Tay cuz my name is Taylor.


----------

